# A few more



## GaryHibbert (Nov 17, 2020)

Just a couple more on a dreary day up here.
Gary


----------



## JLeonard (Nov 18, 2020)

Thanks for the chuckles!
Jim


----------



## radioguy (Nov 18, 2020)

Thanks Gary


----------



## sawhorseray (Nov 18, 2020)

Good ones Gary!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 18, 2020)

All Good ones, Gary!!
Nice Job---Thanks!
Like.

Bear


----------



## MJB05615 (Nov 18, 2020)

All lol's Gary.  I missed this one earlier.  Thanks.


----------

